# Photobucket



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

it might be just me, but am unable to upload from pc to photobucket this morning. using same pc and camera combo as have done in the past with no issues.

opened an imageshack account and did the uploads no prob.

any thoughts ?


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Occasionally photobucket has problems, the icon for uploading doesn't show or it can't find the source, just try later or closing it down and reopening it usually works for me. I've tried a few other hosting sites but PB is the easiest to use.


----------

